# TV led light flashing a code



## crowlascrafts (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a Philips TV model number 37PF5520D/10.

It seems to working OK, but the green light on the front has started flashing a code. 1 flash, pause, then 4 flashes.

Is it going to breakdown soon?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The manual for that TV mentions nothing about the light giving warning codes so I think your ok.


----------



## crowlascrafts (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

I checked the user manual too, but a friend ementioned that the codes aren't in the user manual, they are in a repairers manual, which aren't usually available to the owners.

Can anyone decipher this code please?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I cant find anything about it.


----------

